

The 3D printed prosthetic hand - moocowduckquack
http://techcitynews.com/2013/10/04/open-hand-project-the-3d-printed-prosthetic-hand/

======
moocowduckquack
This is a really cool project and it is in need of funds. I have nothing to do
with it, I just think it looks like a worthwhile cause, plus you can get your
own robotic hand for, y'know, stuff... [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-
open-hand-project-a-lo...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-open-hand-
project-a-low-cost-robotic-hand)

